# plaster coving?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all has anyone come across genuine plaster coving as opposed to the polystyrene type, we ran out of time unfortunately, too busy trying to gain info on other things white goods, and general diy stuff
thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it is available but not as readily as UK, a lot of plain mouldings are still run by hand rather than pre made.
A good local builders merchant(who sell to everyone) should be able to order, cheap it's not most DIY as such is stocked by local shops it's just finding your way around.

DIY shops very different to UK, nearest to B&Q is LeRoyMerlin, then IZI, Aki, Intermarche all very similar, Maxmart more like Wicks.

I would suggest going to LeRoyMerlin site and downloading their catalogues, you'll find them useful for all sort of things, whats available, a guide to prices and most importantly the Portuguese names for everything.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Yes it is available but not as readily as UK, a lot of plain mouldings are still run by hand rather than pre made.
> A good local builders merchant(who sell to everyone) should be able to order, cheap it's not most DIY as such is stocked by local shops it's just finding your way around.
> 
> DIY shops very different to UK, nearest to B&Q is LeRoyMerlin, then IZI, Aki, Intermarche all very similar, Maxmart more like Wicks.
> ...


thanks canoeman excellent helpful reply your suggestion about the download will be very useful in helping me get to grip with the words especially with google translate.
its most likely names for tools and materials are unlikely to come up in normal everyday language classes.
i still have to learn the basics first cant run before you can walk!!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nine years+ still walking


----------

